# Morel introduces Primo subwoofer line to supplement Ultimo and Ultimo SC



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

So I got an order in today that contained two each of the new Primo subs from Morel. They are available in 8", 10", and 12". They are currently only available in single 4 ohm, but will soon be shipping single 2 ohm as well. The prices haven't been officially given to me, but I'll post them as soon as I get them (between $200 and $300 is the range as I understand now). Here are the specs and box recommendations...



















...and here are some of my pictures of them...


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

They remind me of how the JBL GTI MKII's look, but I prefer the old Ultimo solid black cone..


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Not too crazy about the Israeli army-green basket


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts (Mar 15, 2011)

@91db 1W/1M the 12 will have more output with 350watts then the Ultimo 12 (85db) with 1K. 

Kudos to morel for making an entry level sub with correct price point and high efficiency.....
And I will bet this sub sounds better then most subs at twice the asking price. 

That said.....not crazy about the look....but it may grow on me (*like a f-ing fungus). 

~JH


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

amitaF said:


> Not too crazy about the Israeli army-green basket


You know what's weird is that I didn't even notice it until you said something and had to go back and look. It just looks like a dark gray or flat black in person, but I guess I'll take a closer look when I get to the store tomorrow!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Salad Fingers said:


> You know what's weird is that I didn't even notice it until you said something and had to go back and look. It just looks like a dark gray or flat black in person, but I guess I'll take a closer look when I get to the store tomorrow!


Once stuffed in a box, it's irrelevant. As long as they sound great

Thanx for posting up the nice gear, Travis


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

So any ETA when these will be availabke publicly?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Same cone material as the Maximo line. I wish they would give some more throw than 8mm, my midbass has more throw


----------



## mos805 (Nov 30, 2011)

I can't wait to see a review on these, I would love to have a morel sub to match my maximo speakers, but it would have to perform at least as good as the IDQ12 that it would replace.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

mos805 said:


> I can't wait to see a review on these, I would love to have a morel sub to match my maximo speakers, but it would have to perform at least as good as the IDQ12 that it would replace.


Buy my bnib 10 2ohm SC. Shameless plug lol


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Thats Travis... you always post the newest stuff.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

DAT said:


> Thats Travis... you always post the newest stuff.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Jonny Hotnuts said:


> @91db 1W/1M the 12 will have more output with 350watts then the Ultimo 12 (85db) with 1K.
> 
> 
> ~JH


Look again that 91db. It is a 2.83vrms rating vs the 1w/1m rating you are comparing it to of the Ultimo. The Ultimo is still lower but not as much. Morel states 88db for the Ultimo and 95db/91.5db 2ohm/4ohm for the SC's. Not that this makes this a bad speaker 



ultimo 12" specs said:


> Sensitivity 2.83 Vrms / 1M
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

"Sealed Enclosure for PRIMO 8 : 12-22.5 lit (0.42-0.8 cuft) Optimal performance at 10 lit (0.6 cuft)" 

^ they really should brush up their manual coz it has some errors... 10L= about 0.35cuft and 0.6cuft= about 17L 
If I had to guess, they meant 17L i.o. 10L... 

Kelvin


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

subwoofery said:


> "Sealed Enclosure for PRIMO 8 : 12-22.5 lit (0.42-0.8 cuft) Optimal performance at 10 lit (0.6 cuft)"
> 
> ^ they really should brush up their manual coz it has some errors... 10L= about 0.35cuft and 0.6cuft= about 17L
> If I had to guess, they meant 17L i.o. 10L...
> ...


Good eye! 

I think I owe you some ZR-1 pictures... maybe I'll work on getting those up today.


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

Are the baskets stamped steel?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Salad Fingers said:


> Good eye!
> 
> I think I owe you some ZR-1 pictures... maybe I'll work on getting those up today.


Take your time... There's no rush  

Kelvin


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Mike_Dee said:


> Are the baskets stamped steel?


Yes....


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Mike_Dee said:


> Are the baskets stamped steel?


It looks stamped to me. Even so it looks like it still is high quality. One of those my entry level is better then your mid level items.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Prices?


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

Blast ... i'm about to replace my Tempo speakers with Hybrid speakers and sub. I might have to have a rethink now. However I'd like to find out what the price is in the UK first! I'd love to try a Morel sub.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Sounded great in Casey's car.


----------



## Mahna Mahna (Mar 2, 2008)

Any updates on how the Primo sub performs?

Still saving for a Morel SC


----------



## tru tech99 (Jan 3, 2011)

how are these compare to peerless xxls 12? i have peerless now wonder how this sound


----------



## rovertnamrod (Dec 6, 2012)

mos805 said:


> I can't wait to see a review on these, I would love to have a morel sub to match my maximo speakers, but it would have to perform at least as good as the IDQ12 that it would replace.


Ya would this sub sound as good as, better, or worse than an IDQ12 or an Arc12 for an sq setup?


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> Sounded great in Casey's car.


I have to agree.  He has a single 10 Primo iirc.


----------



## jijivs (Mar 26, 2016)

rovertnamrod said:


> Ya would this sub sound as good as, better, or worse than an IDQ12 or an Arc12 for an sq setup?


Can you please give opinion on primo 12 vs id12 vs rainbow sl 12. Price of primo 12 is the most affordable here. I'm more inclined to Sq... Btw my config is with morel maximo comps, zapco 5 ch amp. Sub amp channel rating is moderate 250 @4 ohms, [email protected] 2 ohms

Drive safe,
JVS


----------

